# Group Purchase: GE 9325k 55w Power Compact bulbs



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

It seems there is considerable interest in the GE 9325K bulbs from 1000bulbs.com so I am going to go ahead and organize this order. You guys can paypal me at [email protected] but *not yet*. I am going to finalize the order through 1000bulbs and let you guys know the total.

So far I have seven people with expressed interest (assuming 2 bulbs each):
1 2x SNPiccolo
2 4x Rex Grigg
3 2x Marcel
4 2x Doomer
5 2x GulfCoastAquarian
6 2x Crocodylus
7 2x Mike-Momotaro
8 2x clearASmud
9 2x Jay Luto
10 2x kutothe
11 2x anonapersona
12 4x digger
Total: 28 _(as of 8-4-03 12:00pmCDT)_

The price Al quoted is $18.96 plus freight (should be between $10-$15) so we can assume $2 each for frieight plus actual shipping costs from Long Beach, MS 39560 to your home. USPS Priority is $3.85 if it stays under a pound ($5.05 for two lbs). Insurance is $1.30 to insure for $40. 

So worst case, 2 lb USPS Priority, total will be (for two bulbs):
$18.96 x 2 = $37.92
+ $2 freight = $39.92
+ USPS Priority Mail with Insurance = $46.27

This group purchase is now closed.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

If there are no takers for the other 4 I could take 2 more for a total of 4 for myself.

Marcel


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I would take 4.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Let rex take the 4 and I'll stick to my 2. Unless you think you, might get an extra case.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Great deal happening here! DRs. Foster and Smith are about $35 _per_ bulb!

Mike


----------



## crocodylus (Jun 29, 2003)

I think the minimum order was 6, not in 6 by 6 batches, if im not mistaken


----------



## clearASmud (Jul 3, 2003)

LIST:

1 2x SNPiccolo 
2 2x Rex Grigg 
3 2x Marcel 
4 2x Doomer 
5 2x GulfCoastAquarian 
6 2x Crocodylus 
7 2x Mike-Momotaro
8 2x clearASmud


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Yes, 6 is the minimum order. We've achieved that, we can order as many as you want now. A whole case is 25, so if we get there, we might actually get a discount. Not sure about that, though, I'll ask the salesman.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

- Whats the model number ?
- Are we talking about 55W PC bulbs w/ 9325K
- Whats the CRI ?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Model Number: GE 45859
Plug-in 4-pin Hig Lumen Biax Fresh and Salt Water Phosphor
F55BX/AR/FS
55 watts
Avg Rated Life: 10,000 hours
Initial Lumens: 4800
Mean Lumens: 4080
Color Temperature [K]: 9325
Color Rendering Index: 67
Base Type: 2G11
Nominal Length: 20.70 in.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Sam,

Do you have a link to that bulb ?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

1000bulbs.com doesn't normally stock it. It is a special order. To get to the Product Spec Sheet on the GE website, click this link
GE Product Search 

And type in 45859 in the Product Code e-catalog Product Search box.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

I will take 2 bulbs


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I'll go ahead and leave this open through the weekend and place the order on Monday. Once again, do not send payment until I've placed the order.


----------



## crocodylus (Jun 29, 2003)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> A whole case is 25, so if we get there, we might actually get a discount. Not sure about that, though, I'll ask the salesman.


Did you asked about the price for the 25 bulb case? I'm sure there is gonna be a demand on the bulbs this weekend


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah, I asked and they said that $18.96 is the best they can do. Oh well. Maybe they realized there was a little bit of demand and kept the price.


----------



## crocodylus (Jun 29, 2003)

hehe figures, im surprised they didnt tell you the price was going up real soon


----------



## clearASmud (Jul 3, 2003)

Hey Gulf, just let me know when you are going to order and the final price, so I can pay you


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

clearASmud said:


> Hey Gulf, just let me know when you are going to order and the final price, so I can pay you


Should be on Monday.


----------



## Schala (Mar 15, 2003)

Darn it all. If I hadn't just bought new bulbs.. :roll:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Still a great price!

Mike


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

Yeah, better than the $35 or whatever it is other places offer.... 

-Tim


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd take 2, if I'm not too late!


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

You got in on time, anona. I'm closing the group purchase as of this morning (monday, Aug 4th) so I'll place the order with 1000bulbs.com today and get back to you guys with the price and arrange for shipping information. I've never handled a group purchase before, so bear with me if things don't go perfectly smoothly.


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

If i'm in time, get 4 for me.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

I hope that finding boxes of the right size to ship these out in small bunches won't be a problem!


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

When I recently purchased some bulbs from aquarium liguidators they were in thier own seperate little box. They stacked two little boxes, in pairs together, and taped them, then they cut sheets of corrugated cardboard and rolled the bulb boxes into it. Sort of like rolling a carpet around a tube. The bulbs got here without incident.  

Marcel


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Regardless of how they are packed, I knew I'd never find an adequate packaging supply for these bulbs so I am going to make my own at work using cardboard stock and bubble wrap. I'm going to package two bulbs into bubble wrap and then box them up. It might be time-consuming, but it doesn't cost anything. I've got 26 bulbs to package and ship! Be patient!


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I hope you can give me some estimate of time consumed. I like to add a bit of extra cash to cover the effort involved.

anona, always patient and very appreciative


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

*Update:*

Just got off the phone with 1000bulbs.com and learned a few things:
1) Need to order in quantities of 6. Marcel was right. So, including diggers four bulbs, that makes it 28 right now. We need to get an order for two more bulbs to make it 30. 
2) Freight is going to be more than expected. $46 to ship the 30 bulbs to me. Bulb cost comes to $20.50 with freight.
This brings the total to $47.35 per pair, shipped to your door USPS Priority with insurance. 
3) Availability is 1-2 weeks until 1000bulbs.com gets the bulbs. Another week to ship to me. Another week for me to package and ship them to you. So we're talking 3-4 weeks to get these to your door. 

If you agree to all these terms, then you can paypal me when you are ready. I'm going to call the final order in tomorrow. I'll keep everyone posted on any updates.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Sam,

$47.35 per pair is My cost or initial cost to your house ???


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh, stupid question time... does this fit the AHSupply socket?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

$47.35 per pair is your cost, shipped to your door.

This should fit any straight 4-pin - 2G11 socket. Good question, though! If you have a Panasonic-style square four pin arrangement, these will not fit! AHsupply uses the straight four pin 2G11 socket, though, so these should fit no problem.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I'd like to recieve confirmation that everyone still agrees to the terms before placing this order. I was hoping to see an answer from everyone by now. I'll go ahead and make the order today at noon. Try to at least shoot me an email confirming you still want the bulbs at the quoted price and how many.
My email: [email protected]

Also, if you are paying with credit card, use [email protected] for paypal, otherwise use [email protected] for paypal. Paypal requires a "Premier" account for credit card transactions so I upgraded my sammyxp to "premier". Well, they charge a percentage (2.9% + $0.30 so kindly keep that in mind for credit cards  ) for all transactions on a Premier account, credit card or not, so I made a "basic" account with gulfcoastaquarian.
Hope that makes sense for everybody. I can't wait to get these bulbs and try them!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Sam,

I send you the money. Thanks.


----------



## clearASmud (Jul 3, 2003)

Money is sent!
$47.35

thanks Sam!

Derrick


----------



## clearASmud (Jul 3, 2003)

btw my address will be on the paypal


----------



## mr hyde (Sep 7, 2002)

Those bulbs put out some ugly looking light, but I guess all that matters is they can grow the plants hugh


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

What about it is ugly? Visually the light looks very white, a little intensly so, yes... but not the usual unatural pink hue of P&A bulbs...


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

mr hyde said:


> Those bulbs put out some ugly looking light, but I guess all that matters is they can grow the plants hugh


 :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Only Ugly looking thing is your comment. 

Do some research and then come back to comment. Those bulbs were used by few well experienced hobbyists in planted tanks with positive outcome, including me. 

1. They provide more compact growth
2. Grow plants very easly as other bulbs.


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

Sent payment. Unfortunately I didn't pay enough to cover the premium account fee. I'll send another small payment in a few days when I get paypal to confirm a bank account.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Just sent you 50 bucks. If there's any left, keep it for your trouble. If it's not enough, let me know. Had to pay via cc to hide it from the wife.


----------



## mr hyde (Sep 7, 2002)

Sorry, that was a bad comment to make, I'm the guy who likes the pink beauty lights so don't listen to me. :lol:


----------



## crocodylus (Jun 29, 2003)

Sent my payment... you have PM!

Cheers


----------



## clearASmud (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi Sam, could you post on this thread before you post out those bulbs? As I will be away for like 4 weeks starting from this coming Sat Aug 9th 

thanks


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Absolutely. I'll personally email each one of you before I ship out the bulbs to make sure you'll be around to receive them.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Everyone's money is in, or on its way. I still have two bulbs left. If anyone wants to get an extra two, or if someone else wants to get in on the order, let me know. Marcel, I know you mentioned you might want an extra two if they were available.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I wouldnt mind, but I am credit cardless so I'll have to figure out a way of arranging payment


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> Everyone's money is in, or on its way. I still have two bulbs left. If anyone wants to get an extra two, or if someone else wants to get in on the order, let me know. Marcel, I know you mentioned you might want an extra two if they were available.


Lets wait and see if anyone else wants them. If not I'll take em.

Marcel


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

*smacks Marcel*

Mine!

Hee hee


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

GDominy said:


> *smacks Marcel*
> 
> Mine!
> 
> Hee hee


 8) Cool 8) I didn't really want them, I was just upping the ante a little so someone would **** or get off the pot. :lol: 

Marcel


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

lol no worries.. I had already talked to Sam about it anyway


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Any updates Sam ?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Still on order. They're going to get back to me later today to let me know an estimated date they will be in stock. Would be nice to eliminate the middle man and find out who 1000bulbs.com gets these bulbs from!


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

My guess is they get them directly from GE.

Marcel


----------



## kutothe (Apr 9, 2003)

Would it be more worth it to order a 2X55 setup from AHSupply rather than buying individual parts for my custom hood for these two bulbs ?

I wouldn't have to pay shipping, so it's slightly cheaper there, but it will still cost $65. They are really effecient, but it seems like a bit much. I have the money to do it, I just want someone to give me the final "do it" so I don't have any doubts.


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm planning on getting their 4x55 kit. Seems a good deal to me.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

My advice is to get the AHsupply kit. The Quality is top notch and the kit is fairly straight forward. They have the best reflectors I've seen. You won't regret it!

Marcel


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

It's worth it just to avoid running all over town for the little parts you find that you need. As stated the reflectors are top notch and the directions are awesome.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Got an update from 1000bulbs.com today...


> From: "Peggy Adams" <[email protected]>
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: GE45859
> Date: Mon, 25 Aug 2003 16:34:28 -0500
> ...


It looks like GE thinks this bulb isn't worth producing any more. If they just marketed it differently, they could sell a ton of these bulbs. Well, I just wanted to keep you guys posted. Right now, if the bulbs come in to 1000bulbs by Sep 1, figure a week to get them down here and a week for me to get them to you, we're looking at Sep 12th by the time they arrive at your home. Hang tight!


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks for the update sammy.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Just want to keep the troops from getting restless.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

*Another Update:*
The bulbs shipped out from 1000bulbs today. I should be getting them in a week, at which time I'll start boxing them up and shipping them off to everyone.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Bulbs should start shipping out tomorrow, and might take a couple days.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm heading back downstairs to take some before/after shots with these bulbs.


----------



## crocodylus (Jun 29, 2003)

*droooooooool* 

Thats some great news Sam!!!


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Hooraay. 

Thanks a million Sammy.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah I'm pretty stoked about these bulbs. I hooked it up to the Workhorse 5 ballast with only 2 outputs (the 6700K's are using all four!) and the intensity was almost the same, and the color is a LOT better. Check out the pics. The 6700K bluish daylight bulbs wash out the colors SO bad, while the 9325K's bring them all out. Perfect blend of reds and blues.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

And with just the 9325K bulbs...


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

This is with the 9325K bulb on the left and the 6700K bulb on the right.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Wow, that's pretty dramatic difference. The 9235's look much more natural. I've always thought that 6700k makes the tank look a little too green. Your pics prove it.


----------



## mario (Feb 5, 2003)

Damn, that's incredible. The colors are gorgeous. Especially the contrast of the different greens on the anubias and your other plants is amazong. Now I wish I had invested in these bulbs, even though my old bulbs are only 6 months old.


----------



## crocodylus (Jun 29, 2003)

mario said:


> Damn, that's incredible. The colors are gorgeous. Especially the contrast of the different greens on the anubias and your other plants is amazong. Now I wish I had invested in these bulbs, even though my old bulbs are only 6 months old.


The question now is: Is there going to be another group buy in the near future? Because it was stated earlier on the thread that GE was discontinuing these bulbs. I would love to buy another set in about 6 months :twisted: 

And Sam, seeing those comparisons, im glad i didnt buy any 6700K bulbs and i am only using the 9325k's that came with my AGA setup


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Maybe GE would consider not discontinuing these bulbs if they knew there was a strong interest in them amongst planted tank enthusiasts.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Well I don't think GE is discontinuing these just yet. Most lighting suppliers simply aren't carrying them any more due to high price and low demand. I learned something yesterday, though. These bulbs are made in the UK! That's part of why they're so expensive, having to be shipped over here to the US.

As for another Group Purchase, yes, I think I'd be willing to do another, but give me some time! Let's see how the shipping portion goes. I'm about to head to the Post Office with 15 armloads of boxed up bulbs! I think 1000bulbs should be able to get us these bulbs again with no problem, now that they've sourced them.

As for the appearance, wow, I am just blown away by them. I have Gro-Lux tubes on the tank as well, which are mostly red, with some midrange output in the yellow. These are so much more crisp, red and quite a bit of blue. The overall effect is still a brilliant white, but I just love the colors of the fish and plants.

Ok, off to the USPS!


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

> As for the appearance, wow, I am just blown away by them. I have Gro-Lux tubes on the tank as well, which are mostly red, with some midrange output in the yellow. These are so much more crisp, red and quite a bit of blue. The overall effect is still a brilliant white, but I just love the colors of the fish and plants.


I'm glad you could confirm for me and everybody else why I've been praising these bulbs. Wait till you see the growth and pearling reaction from your plants. :wink: 

Marcel


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Everyone's bulbs are shipped out! It's going to be real interesting to see the pearling and growth change in not just my tank, but dozens of others through this Group Purchase. 
I still can't believe that I can use half the number of outputs from the Workhorse 5 ballast to get just as much light! I'm tempted to use three or even four, but I don't want to push them just yet, hehe.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Hallelujah, Sam and Marcel! You have NO idea how many times I've stood as the lone voice championing these bulbs in the midst of some considerably experienced aquarists who say that the color temperature or the color rendering index is too poor to encourage good plant growth. Talk about mixing up your issues! I even went so far as to photograph my own tank under different NO tubes, but my aquascape was at a transitional stage then and I wasn't too keen on putting up pictures for everyone to see. Now, though, I have documentation that I can point skeptics toward when I sing the praises of the GE bulbs!


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Well my tank is definitely quite a bit transitional, too. I ripped up a bunch of E tenellus and I'm trying to coax some glosso into growing. But the difference was so astounding, I couldn't resist posting.


----------



## crocodylus (Jun 29, 2003)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> Well my tank is definitely quite a bit transitional, too. I ripped up a bunch of E tenellus and I'm trying to coax some glosso into growing. But the difference was so astounding, I couldn't resist posting.


hehe yeah, i saw your E. tenellus on sale at aquabid, just was a bit to late to bid on it, it looked great then... just think how it would do with the new bulbs


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Got the bulbs. Both of them are broken. 

Looks like the PO tossed the box around. One is busted and the other looks like the pins took a bad hit. The plastic around them is busted and they are pushed in sitting at an angle to the bulb.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow, I'm sorry, man. You've got a PM. We'll take care of it.

I'm really hoping this doesn't become a trend with USPS. I packaged these things tightly in bubble wrap, used a sturdy triangulated box, marked them fragile, glass, etc and even insured them and those freaking postal workers still manage to break them. No offense to any USPS employees, but this sucks.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Mine arrived today also and appear to be in good condition. I will install the bulbs after work.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Installed. I couldn't wait>  

They are very red. I have two bulbs mixed with two 6700K. It looks pretty good. I will be able to give a better report once I trim some out of control Ambulia!
Thanks for all of your efforts Sam!!

Mike


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

NJ people got the bulb today. I hope I will get mine tomorow then. 

I had 9325K before but using NO T12. I'm familiar with the effect and looking forward to see the tank with reddish shade.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I got my bulbs today. They seem to be fine. I will install them tomorrow.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

I got mine yesterday or the day before, sorry I didn't check in with you. They are fine. Thanks


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Got my bulbs today and installed them right away. Now I got 4 of those puppies on my 75 gal. What a difference! 8) 

Marcel


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Well appears that Doomer is not the only one. My box came as garbage basically. Thank god I wasn't home b/c USPS would have one less mailman. How can you even deliver such a thing. There is a huge word *GLASS* and *FRAGILE*.

I'm pissed :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Holy crow Jay!!
What did they do to that package! You need to run that down to the Postmaster and beat him/her over the head with that package! That has to be the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen. It's got me mad!!! :evil: 

Mike


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

That is sheer and ignorant neglect on the part of the USPS carriers that delivered Jay's and Doomer's packages. I was hoping Doomer would have been the only exception, but USPS has nothing to be proud of so far. 
I can't think of another thing I could have done to try and get these bulbs to you guys in one piece. I'm really sorry to the ones that recieved battered packages. I've got all the receipts and information we need to process the insurance claim, though. You need to bring the box, packaging, bulbs, everything, down to the post office and file an insurance claim. They'll send the paper work to me and I'll take care of the rest. 
This is ridiculous. USPS needs to get their act together because I don't know what else to do. Let's hope this is the last "incident" because a letter to the postmaster is in order if it is not.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

I wish I had been the only one too. 

Sorry this turned out to be a headache. Apparently "fragile" and "glass" mean nothing to the PO. Either that or they can't read.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually as a Letter Carrier I'm betting the carrier received the packages in the shape they were delivered in. Most people don't realize that Priority Mail handling in the Eastern US is contracted out. We accept it, we deliver it, but someone else moves it from Main PO to Main PO. 

And I can assure you that if you had shipped the same number of packages UPS ground you would have had pretty much the same results. And much more hassles with the so called "insurance" that UPS sells. The basic policy at UPS is to deny, deny, deny, then if you keep insisting they might accept your claim.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah, the balance is still in USPS's favor as I've heard more UPS horror stories than otherwise. I've also read about USPS contracting out mail handling to FedEx and other private couriers. Bottom line is that it is neglect. Usually when the carrier sees the big "INSURED" sticker on the package they know that if they damage it, it's on their own coin so they tend to be a little more careful. I guess the outside couriers just don't care.
Let's hope they don't put up much of a fight with insurance because I can get pretty ugly when I need to. :twisted:


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Just returned from the Post Office. They were very nice and helpful. The lady threw the bulbs in the trash. I asked her if I needed to keep them as evidence and she said no, pointed to something on the form.

I agree about UPS. They're a bunch of gorrillas. They once left a box on the porch that looked like it had been run over by a mack truck. Had I been there, it would have been refused. I had to take it to the ups office and fight with a retard clerk to get it straight. He couldn't seem to understand that I was refusing delivery and not filing a claim. 

Let me know if there is anything else I can do.

EDIT: What she pointed to was "Discarded by Post Office". The box was checked.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Hmmm, I'm a little bit uncomfortable with the fact that they decided to "destroy the evidence". Let's hope that means this will be undisputed and resolved quickly.

Next time, we might consider doing this Group Purchase with only drop-ship orders. With a minimum order of six bulbs, 1000bulbs will send them right to you. People that live near each other could split an order or something.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

I thought that was kinda strange too but then again, the form has a place for "Discarded by Post Office" and the clerk signed right next to it so there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

You won't have a problem. It's pretty common. At my station we normally only keep items that are in dispute. I remember one time a person had gone back east and picked up this really common stoneware dish set. They put them in a cardboard box, no padding, no packaging. The thing must have weighed 40 lbs. They wrote fragile on it and shipped it parcel post, insured of course.. Well of course the dishes arrived busted to bits. They hauled it down to the PO and tried to file a $1500 claim (they had insured the dishes for $1500). Well of course we refused to honor the claim due to their lack of any care in the packaging. They got quite hostile and started screaming at the clerk. The station manager called the Postal Inspectors and when they arrived they arrested the two people for mail fraud. Seems they had been pulling this stuff at many offices. Some offices even paid the claim! Those two people are now serving 10 years in a federal prison for various fraud related charges.


----------



## crocodylus (Jun 29, 2003)

It sucks that even one package was damaged :x 
I'm glad the packages where insured and that they will get their money back!!

Got my bulbs today, i guess the farther the trip the better they take care of the package, mine where delivered in excellent condition. Just tried them and both work as advertised.

But i cant help feeling bad because there where a few that didnt get what they expected


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

Were there supposed to be pictures of your tank with the first few posts on this thread? I'm not getting any.

Len


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

The bulbs took a while to get in. The pictures start on page 5 ...

Page 5


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Well USPS insurance isn't as bad as I thought it might be! Post office paid up and Doomer has his refund. For claims under $50, they are a lot more lenient. All I had to do is show a receipt for how much the bulbs cost and they paid it.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks Sammy. Glad it wasn't too much of a hassel for you. Glad you decided to ship USPS rather than UPS. with UPS I'm sure it would have been a 3 month ordeal.

If you find the courage to do another group buy on these. Count me in.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Sam,

I send you email.

Thanks
Jay Luto


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

Hello everyone;

I see that the GE 9325K biax lamps are a popular and hard to get item. I used to work for an GE Electrical Distributor here in Canada and I contacted them regarding this lamp... I can get this lamp for any who want it. Now firstly my price probably wont be as competitive as some US distributors (hey I could be wrong but for those in Canada that have a hard or impossible time getting this lamp it may be benificial for you.

Ok - firstly here is the deal... The lamps come in a factory packaged box of 6. That is the best way to order them because the packaging is the best. (I would still double box and pack them though). I will ship in quantities less than 6 as well because let's face it, 6 bulbs is still kinda expensive for some.

My price is: $34.95 per lamp (Canadian Dollars) plus Freight
-OR-
My price is: $26.50 per lamp (American Dollars) plus Freight

---------------------------------------------------

The US price fluctuates with the Exchange rate but it is pretty close. I can take Paypal or money orders if required etc..

Now like I said above "my price probably wont be as competitive as some US distributors" - please take into consideration also that you may have customs fees associated with shipping etc.... It really is only a benifit for Canadians I think.

Anyway my Distributor is ordering tomorrow (if your the impatient type) and also the following Wednesday. 

Let me know


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/6/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=6606090712&m=8466042305


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

Yep - I figured that the US price would be out of wack - Like I said the price is really only good for Canadians - it eliminates duties and high shipping to Canada etc..


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

I hear ya. I'd love to live in Canada if I could afford it.

I buy most of my supplies from Big Al's. Rumor has it that they truck all us orders over the border before passing them on to ups thus avoiding a lot of shipping costs, etc. and allowing them to undercut their state side competitors.

I've also heard that Big Al's isn't anywhere near the deal for Canadian as it is for us. Strange world we live in.


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

I gotta admit - that is strange Your right = Big Al is expensive here compared to others.


----------



## hipchack (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm interested in purchasing a couple of bulbs but had a couple of questions. are these also 55w lamps? And do you have a general idea of how much shipping would be to the US (Austin, TX 78731)? Thx 

david


----------



## mario (Feb 5, 2003)

hipchack, check out the link that Doomer posted a little earlier. You can get these bulbs in the US for $18 each plus about $8 shipping.


----------



## hipchack (Apr 12, 2003)

thx mario. should've checked the link first


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

Yes Hip you can get them cheaper in the USA prices vary - the Dr's F&S sell it for 34.99 Doomer posted a link that has them for $17.95 (An exceptional price!) from Atlanta Light Bulbs http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10browse.asp?search=F55BX/AR/FS

But to answer the other questions - yes they are 55W - here are the specs.

Plug-in 4-pin Hig Lumen Biax
Fresh and Salt Water Phosphor
F55BX/AR/FS
55 watts
Base Type: 2G11
Avg Rated Life: 10,000 hours
Initial Lumens: 4800
Mean Lumens: 4080
Color Temperature [K]: 9325
Color Rendering Index (CRI): 67
Nominal Length: 20.70 in.

as for shipping to the US - I cannot speculate - I can guess and say about 25- 35 dollars for a box that can hold between 1 and 6 lamps.


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 25, 2003)

Anyone have an idea where we can find a good price on 96 watt versions?? Or do they not even exist?


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Don't think there is a 96 watt version.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

There isnt one I'm afraid... GE only does these bulbs in a 55 Watt Config


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 25, 2003)

Well, my GF just ordered two bulbs for me for x-mas. My tank is 60" long. When you place one 96w bulb and one 55w bulb end to end with reflectors, it's not much less than 60". The only thing that remains to be seen is what it will look like with two pairs of 6700K and two pairs of 9300K bulbs staggered and placed end to end.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Don't plan on getting them by Christmas. I ordered 2 on 11/29 and they haven't shown up yet.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Got this email this morning:

They came in yesterday afternoon and are shipping today, you will probably have them at your location next Monday or Tuesday since you are in CA.

Thank you, Scott


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 25, 2003)

I was getting concerned myself, so I called them today. They said they shipped out yesterday. I asked for a UPS tracking number, which they provided me, and it said it left Ga. today. It will probably arrive to my home in Ca. by Sat...maybe Monday.

Just call them and get your tracking number, then go to ups.com .


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Mine finally arrived yesterday.

Guess the curse has been broken.  I've been trying to lay my hands on some of these for a long time.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Finally! Of course, now the results have no choice but to be anti-climactic after all the drama involved in obtaining them!


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

HeHe. 

They don't seem to be as bright as the 6500K bulbs from AH Supply but they bring out the colors much better. Just hope the plants like them.


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 25, 2003)

Doomer said:


> Mine finally arrived yesterday.


Was the packaging OK??


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Yep. They arrived in a big box full of peanuts. The lamps were right smack in the middle rather than in the bottom or top of the box.

I'd expect a bulb company to know how to package bulbs for shipment.


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 25, 2003)

Doomer said:


> Yep. They arrived in a big box full of peanuts. The lamps were right smack in the middle rather than in the bottom or top of the box.


I received mine just as doomer described. The box was MUCH bigger than the bulbs, so it looks like there was little chance of breakeage. Pretty well done.


----------



## Daemonfly (Oct 1, 2003)

GDominy said:


> There isnt one I'm afraid... GE only does these bulbs in a 55 Watt Config


If you guys don't know, they're only available in 55w PC, but have 4-5 different sizes in the normal fluorescent tube type.


----------

